# How to secure your facebook account and improve facebook privacy



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Many people are concerned with facebook privacy, and have been passing around misinformation on how to make their account safe from prying eyes. Here is the REAL way to improve your privacy on facebook.

To make the change do the following:
1. Click the the Account menu (the little gear icon on the top right of your profile)
2. Click the link for Privacy Settings
3. Look for the section "Who can see my stuff."
4. Click the link titled "Limit Past Posts" with the description "Limit the Audience for Posts you've shared with friends of friends or Public."
5. Click on the "Limit Old Posts" button.
6. Click the Confirm button.

Bam! You have made your account more private, and unauthorized people cannot view your stuff! Do this every month or so to make sure your info stays private.


----------

